# Pawleys island 11/10



## BentWrench (Apr 15, 2015)

Fished the creek side from Noon til 16:00. Live Mud minnows and fresh shrimp used. Had two nice catches but, unfortunately, the Flounder ( w/ minnow) was 14 3/4" and the Sheepshead (w/ shrimp) was 13". 😱 No fillets for me!


----------



## tiretread (Aug 9, 2014)

Love fishing Pawleys but I very rarely have a great day of fishing there. I was at Edisto on Thursday and caught 3 small fish. The red I caught was just under 12" and two sub-8" whitings. Very slow but still a great day to be at the beach.


----------



## BentWrench (Apr 15, 2015)

tiretread said:


> Love fishing Pawleys but I very rarely have a great day of fishing there. I was at Edisto on Thursday and caught 3 small fish. The red I caught was just under 12" and two sub-8" whitings. Very slow but still a great day to be at the beach.


 Was only the third time I've ever fished there. Just trying to mix things up. Went again yesterday (11/15). Not a "great day", but third time there was the charm.






(Actually 18", but couldn't keep tape taught while taking shot). Waded well into surf and cast as far as I could, with a second rod close in. Nothing else biting on minnows, shrimp, or cut mullet. I haven't even seen one Pinfish this year. (Do we need to start a "Save The Pinfish" campaign?)
Fished the creek, mid-afternoon, and released one more 13" Sheepshead, but that was it. Nice sunny day, but just not active enough for being there almost, 6 hrs.


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

i fish the bridge leading on to the island. can be active and can be slow..saw quite a few small flounder caught in October...


----------

